# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Happy Birthday

## Kenn

Something in the far reaches of my mind..maybe the haunted wing..seems to tell me that a certain Gleeber has a birthday this week.Hey man from one old hippy to another..Have A GREAT day..an I'll even lend you me kaftan!

----------


## golach

Gleeber
well done old mate soon ye can tell everyone that ye are grown up
Golach
ps ye are catching up with me

----------


## sassylass

Happy birthday Gleeber....here's to many more good years.   ::

----------


## htwood

Happy Birthday Gleeber......wishing you all good things in the coming year...oh, and some chocolate too....yer pal, Helen

----------


## gleeber

Boy Boy;  Typical Caithness, if ye burp at woolies hids thunder by the time it reaches the fountain.  
Thanks for your good wishes folks but dinna be surprised if Golach isna at my throat before the nights oot.   :Wink:

----------

